
Delia Derbyshire – Sculptress of Sound [video] - pmoriarty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0OGeEgwKNs
======
jarmitage
The Delian Mode is a 25 minute video documentary about Delia [1], which shows
her utter brilliance and less well known sadder moments later in life.

For major enthusiasts there is also the excellent Delia Derbyshire day [2]
which celebrates her work and contemporary artists who she inspired.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXnmSgaeGAI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXnmSgaeGAI)

[2]
[https://deliaderbyshireday.wordpress.com/](https://deliaderbyshireday.wordpress.com/)

~~~
mojuba
What a brilliant and peculiar mind. Got chills while watching the documentary.
Thanks for the links!

------
david-given
And, of course, here is _An Electric Storm_ , the album made by Derbyshire,
David Vorhaus and Brian Hodgson:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZG8CE2KnBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZG8CE2KnBQ)

(I particularly like _Firebird_ , but I consider the whole album to be
required listening.)

------
whitingx
Also available (probably UK only) on the BBC page here -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rl2ky](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rl2ky)
\- which offers an .mp3 download :)

------
keithpeter
Daphne Oram was another pioneer of electronic music and also passed through
the BBC Radiophonic Workshop.

[http://daphneoram.org/](http://daphneoram.org/)

Her book, _An Individual Note: Of Music, Sound and Electronics_ is available
scanned to PDF.

------
mindcrime
For anyone who reads the comments first and hasn't clicked through the link...
if you don't know who Delia Derbyshire is, she's probably most well know for
creating the realization of the Doctor Who theme composed by Ron Grainer. Of
course she also did much more, but if you've seen Doctor Who, you've heard her
work (of something inspired by it).

------
brudgers
A radio documentary with a still image for Youtube, it is befittingly an aural
work.

------
pmoriarty
The wikipedia article on her is also pretty informative:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delia_Derbyshire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delia_Derbyshire)

------
sageikosa
I think music hacker might be a good description.

